
Says Amazon: S3 Is So Popular, We're Lowering Prices - ajbatac
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/says_amazon_s3_is_so_popular_w.php
======
ryanmahoski
The price change only affects customers whose average daily storage exceeds
50TB.

